# First Cub Cadet post! WOOHOO!



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)




----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

What year is it? Looks like an IH!


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

It's a 1974 IH CC 109...did yard duty with it today...


----------



## diesel_nut (Apr 10, 2009)

Good looking 149.


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

Actually, it's a 109 with 149 hydraulics...call it a 109 plus...lol


----------

